# 정이 있는



## idialegre

Hi, everyone. A quick question:

In the phrase  부산 북구 ‘정이 있는 구포시장 가축지회’는  I can't figure out the meaning of 정이 있는. Can anyone explain?

Thanks!


----------



## mink-shin

It literally means the market has a kind, warm heart. 

But It implicitly means every(or almost all) market members has a kind heart.


----------



## idialegre

Thank you!


----------

